# check me out...lol,,,bit skinny



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Photo-0009.jpg


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

You got a good base mate.

Train hard and concentrate on compound exercises, especially squats and deads and get a decent diet full of nutritious calories and your thicken up nicely.

Looking good so far bud


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been training 8 months,,,3 days a week,,,so u think deadlifts and squats will be good for me,,,i have been doing them both when i work on my back and legs,,,is that correct


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

i want peoples views and suggestions about my picture,,,cheers


----------



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes I agree with bulldozer the basic compound lifts are always going to be the best way to adding mass. Squats, deadlifts, barbell chest and barbell shoulder press. Looking good so far if you mantain the low bodyfat then you will have a great end result.


----------



## davedizzle (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking good so far.

What do you do for traps? Try some upright rows or shrugs.

Dave


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice size and very healthy looking you look like a boxer.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

you look like an athletic guy.

heavy compounds and lots of food, rest.

in a year or twos time you will look a totally different person


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

ratbastard said:


> Looking good so far.
> 
> What do you do for traps? Try some upright rows or shrugs.
> 
> Dave


for my traps i do shugs using a barbell


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

This might sound stupid,,,The right side of my chest is lower than the left side,,,any ideas why this has happened or is this normall....Its not that bad tho,,,,,


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Its normal to have slight differences, one of my arms is half inch bigger than the other, and one of my shoulders is slighty more deveoloped than the other.

I personally wouldnt worry about it at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

ok bulldozer.....


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

indeed its pretty common in the arms department.

When your doing chest exercises ask someone to watch you and make sure your lifting the weights symetrical.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you have a very well balanced structure to your physique... if you work hard you would make a good bodybuilder in my opinion.

your frame is nowhere near filled out at present tho.. which im guessing you know... but your in a good position starting off with what looks like low bodyfat all around and a base of muscle tissue to get started with.

most lads want to get big.. which im assuming you do? best advice i could give would be:

find an experienced training partner.

get your diet right

train hard

keep trainig hard - this game aint about overnight success!

enjoy the muscle you build


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

i appreiciate what u just said,, i do want to get abit big ish,,,,,,,i have only been training now for 8 months,,im enjoying watching myself get bigger,,,,,i do not want to eat too much tho cause im only 5ft 6......and i dont want to look like mario{luigi's brother} lol lol...at the mo im having whey,,,creatine,,omega tabs and glut tabs,,,eating lots of tuna,,banana's,fish.mince,beef.chicken and water,,,,,im giving myself about a year before i look in the mirror and say to myself...wow rob..u looking good there m8...lol..i dont drink or smoke....should i do alot of cardio,,,at the mo im doing it once once a week for 30 mins


----------

